# Hello from Glasgow



## Jodiee182_x (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi, I'm Jodie from Glasgow, currently looking for some new mice as my two females have not long passed so any info would be great 
xx


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello and welcome! I commented in the other thread you posted in - try Onyx, who isn't too far from you. I got my initial black and tan stock from Fur'n'Feathers in Glasgow - you could also try there.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome Jodie!! Hope the info i sent you is of some good!!!


----------



## Jodiee182_x (Aug 8, 2010)

thanks zany_toon, even if nothing comes of it i've found some really good sites thanks to you 

and thanks Kallan


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Glad to be of help then


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Always great to meet more from up here (even if I am an English impostor!). Hopefully we'll have you sorted out with some new mice very soon x


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome! Can't help with the getting meeces; it's just a 'bit' too far, haha.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

hello and welcome.

lol moustress only a little


----------



## Jodiee182_x (Aug 8, 2010)

haha thanks guys


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the Forum!


----------

